# VK | South Coast Mall KZN Grand Opening!



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

I know I know we are spamming the forum today..buuuut did you know we are opening up a Shop at SouthCoast Mall in Shelly beach KZN...

No? Well now you do!

Head on down on the 28th of this month to take advantage of these awesome specials and more!

Want to go - click RSVP!

See you there!




[RSVP=43238]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

baardbek - 1 - _For sure_
Max - 2 - _Wohooooooo_
Stosta - 1 - _Will do my best to be there, but super tentative!!!_

Total: 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TommyL (19/10/17)

@Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Congrats on the new shop @Stroodlepuff and wishing you guys well with the opening!
If I was in that part of the world I would certainly be there.

Please share a photo if you can !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/10/17)

Awesome stuff!

Best luck guys

Finally a vape shop in our back yard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Awesome stuff!
> 
> Best luck guys
> 
> Finally a vape shop in our back yard



We want a full report back @Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> We want a full report back @Scissorhands



So far no clients booked, if im free, im there! 

Ill rally some troops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> So far no clients booked, if im free, im there!
> 
> Ill rally some troops


Just bring my reos(ex reos) with and I'll be there in spirit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (19/10/17)

@Stosta I'll also try my best to be there hope you can make it too #Repping #DurbanVapeFamily

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new shop @Stroodlepuff and wishing you guys well with the opening!
> If I was in that part of the world I would certainly be there.
> 
> Please share a photo if you can !



Here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 110905



Ah, lovely!
Who's the guy with the beard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ah, lovely!
> Who's the guy with the beard?



Mr @Gizmo


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Mr @Gizmo



Lol, that doesnt look like him
The beard has confused me! My gosh, it's vicious!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 111382​


I'll be there! Management approved my leave! 

The Ballade blasting heavy metal and throwing clouds out the window down the N2 in the morning will be me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baardbek (24/10/17)

Yebo!!!!!!!!! Yebo!!!!!!!!. I will be there. CONGRATS. My wife took me to the Mall yesterday saying that she had surprise for me. I am surprised AND VERY HAPPY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/17)

baardbek said:


> Yebo!!!!!!!!! Yebo!!!!!!!!. I will be there. CONGRATS. My wife took me to the Mall yesterday saying that she had surprise for me. I am surprised AND VERY HAPPY



Your wife is awesome  See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (24/10/17)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)

Okay so @baardbek will be the one with the beard, @Scissorhands will be the one with the good hair, how will we spot you @Max ?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/10/17)

I know what you look like @Stosta - shook your hand at VapeCon 17 - I will find you because it will be tremendously difficult to mistake any one else being you  - Beardless Face - Very light head of hair combed back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)

Max said:


> I know what you look like @Stosta - shook your hand at VapeCon 17 - I will find you because it will be tremendously difficult to mistake any one else being you  - Beardless Face - Very light head of hair combed back.


My poor memory is world famous! But if I've met you before there's a good chance I'll at least remember your face!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/17)

We are ready for you... 

See you tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/10/17)

Looks superb @Stroodlepuff 
Congrats and all the best for the shop opening!
Please share a photo on the day and if @Stosta is there he needs to show us his beard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (27/10/17)

Hey @Stosta -     Just feeling a bit bummed right now - will not be able to make tomorrow - did a big 2 x 2MVA Transformer installation over the last 3 days and final injection testing is scheduled for tomorrow because of weather delays yesterday afternoon and this morning  - so I’m going to say All the very very best @Stroodlepuff and team and have one for me @Stosta - aaaaaaaaaaaand Pleeeeeeeeeeez if there are any LG HG2’s available at tomorrow’s special of R100 each - please confirm if you will be able to secure 4 for me @Stosta and I will meet you on Sunday or Early next week for a coffee and a chat 

Please confirm if this is acceptable - and looking forward to your comments. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/10/17)

Max said:


> Hey @Stosta -     Just feeling a bit bummed right now - will not be able to make tomorrow - did a big 2 x 2MVA Transformer installation over the last 3 days and final injection testing is scheduled for tomorrow because of weather delays yesterday afternoon and this morning  - so I’m going to say All the very very best @Stroodlepuff and team and have one for me @Stosta - aaaaaaaaaaaand Pleeeeeeeeeeez if there are any LG HG2’s available at tomorrow’s special of R100 each - please confirm if you will be able to secure 4 for me @Stosta and I will meet you on Sunday or Early next week for a coffee and a chat
> 
> Please confirm if this is acceptable - and looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max


Will do my best Buddy! Will PM you later and let you know of I was successful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (28/10/17)

Awesome @Stosta - Thank You so much - On Site already and preparing all the test gear.

All of you Must - I insist - Have a Frikken Brilliant Grand Opening with @Stroodlepuff and Vape King

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Im waiting for a photo

Tagging @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo , @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/17)

Silver said:


> Im waiting for a photo
> 
> Tagging @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo , @Stosta


Here you go 

























































Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Wow, that's awesome @Stroodlepuff - thanks

Hehe, there's @Dr Phil - howzit @Dr Phil !

And there's @Stosta - 

I also see Quinton 

So cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/10/17)

Thank you all that attended. Special thanks to @baardbek and @Stosta for attending. What a great launch in a whole new area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (28/10/17)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you all that attended. Special thanks to @baardbek and @Stosta for attending. What a great launch in a whole new area.


Thanks for feeding us! 

Great vibe, great staff and an awesome shop! All the best to you guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/17)

Power team  they rocked it today.

Thanks to everyone who came through and to this awesome team





Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baardbek (21/11/17)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you all that attended. Special thanks to @baardbek and @Stosta for attending. What a great launch in a whole new area.


HI Gizmo and Stroodels.Dont die laughing. Beeing ( B C ) before computors I only detected this little red thunder sighn in the right hand top corner of the forum and investigated.Lo and behold a message. now that I am here and i doubt i will be able to get here in the forum again,i will take tis opportunity to thank you for bringing VAPE KING to the Southcoast (Margate ). Fantastic to meet both of ypu who have done so much for vaping in SA..A super great awsome GRAND OPENING. May VAPE KING PROSPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

